# what should i pop next?



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

gonna have some room soon and not sure what to start next, i have th seeds s.a.g.e, dna hash plant haze, dna sour cream, and dinafem original amnesia, well i have alot more but those r the four that i want to choose from rite now, lol. i swear im addicted to buying seeds. any ways what should i pick


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2011)

I am a fan of DNA.......grew their LA Con and it was top notch smoke. Wish I had kept a mum.


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

So hammy, u think I should go with the hash plant or the sour cream???


----------



## Locked (Oct 17, 2011)

Sour Cream sounds tasty...Sour D is awesome so a Sour D leaning pheno wld rock.:hubba:


----------



## v35b (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm doing Kushage right now which is Kush x sage. will be a big yielder..


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds great, thats what ill go with, ty hammy


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 18, 2011)

Id luv to see ya run them SourCream....   thats been on my list for awhile now...


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Id luv to see ya run them SourCream....   thats been on my list for awhile now...




The problem is your list is hundreds of strains long..... 
Yo JAAM....hope all is well brosef.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 18, 2011)

Ehhhhhh  things are great...  Got a nice 20-25 mile ride in today with a buddy...   beautiful day...  :48:

I prob got bout 40 things i wanna run before that Sour Cream....   Someday...


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ehhhhhh  things are great...  Got a nice 20-25 mile ride in today with a buddy...   beautiful day...  :48:
> 
> I prob got bout 40 things i wanna run before that Sour Cream....   Someday...




Lol....just 40?

Glad all is well.....


----------



## Chewbongo (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna run the sour cream, it sounds nice. My growing skills r nowhere near par with y'all, so if it don't turn out good don't hold it against DNA, LOL. It will be a weak or so before I start it.


----------



## Locked (Oct 18, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I'm gonna run the sour cream, it sounds nice. My growing skills r nowhere near par with y'all, so if it don't turn out good don't hold it against DNA, LOL. It will be a weak or so before I start it.



Sounds good and don't sell yourself short....you got skills and we are all here to help if you need it. I will be looking for your GJ in a week or so. Pre Mojo for ya...:icon_smile:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 19, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> I'm gonna run the sour cream, it sounds nice. My growing skills r nowhere near par with y'all, so if it don't turn out good don't hold it against DNA, LOL. It will be a weak or so before I start it.


 
Soak'em NOW!!!!!!   :icon_smile:


----------



## akhockey (Oct 19, 2011)

I did DNA SC a couple of years ago. a freebie. It was stinky and really good smoke. Pretty decent feeder too. Good yield from her. You'll like it.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2011)

+1 Vote 4 Sour Cream


----------



## Ryder (Dec 2, 2011)

Sour Cream ....:icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

Well have two sour creams to pop  ... how long do you guys let her ? she is a long finisher right ?


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 3, 2011)

sour cream, that's the ticket.


----------

